# Nana/Cloud's 3rd clutch



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

well here we go again
we have two more new borns
will post pics later today


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

here is the new pics
baby 1








baby 1








baby 2









and there is still 2 more to hatch still


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

nice baby!!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So cute...how many more eggs are there?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Since you got a cinnamon pearl pied in the last clutch this one looks like it will also have cinnamon, by looking at the eye color.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

the above pics are of 2 babies..1st two are baby1 ,third pic is of baby 2.
there are also two more babies to hatch yet.so this clutch will have 4 babies again soon
Susanne which baby of the second clutch is cinnamon pearl pied ...baby 1?what are the rest of the babies in your opinion?and what would dad be then?we thought pearl pied split lutino.mom is lutino.would dad have to also have cinnamon in him for babies to be split to cinnamon?
thank you all


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Both babies may be cinnamon.....


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

they have nice colorings cinnamon babies we will see soon


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

we have three babies now...
2 cinnamon possibly ,1 lutino .
yay


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

bad news lost a baby last night








it would have been baby#4,he had dark eyes probably cinnamon/pied....
i feel So guilty cause i saw him moving around in egg 2 days and saw the egg membrane
getting super low,with other 3 eggs from this clutch i had to assist hatch and when i opened them up each time their membrane was almost smothering them and detached from egg,i feel if i would have help this one sooner he might have made it too.just like baby#3 who needed help with his yolk not absorbing...he made it with my help and is doing great now
.i know how to assist hatch so if only i had done it sooner
RIP BABY#4
i know its part of breeding lossing some but it doesn't make it any easier
its a sad day


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm sorry...it can be tough but we can't always catch each and every one. But you're doing good, don't get discouraged. RIP baby #4.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

ty roxy for your kind words of encouragement
it was just hard cause it was the 1st baby i've lost a little disappointing i guess but we'll be ok
will post pics later of rest of this clutch


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

So sorry 
What a horrible year for our pets


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't like this year, can we start over please?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I strongly agree


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

ty all for your kindness at a time like this
it would be nice to start this month over 
but things happen for a reason, all though its difficult to understand sometimes.
i must look at the bright side Nana/Cloud now have had 9 beautiful babies
thanx again for all your support


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

here is updated pictures of babies taken today
youngest to oldest starting on right side


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Very cute!!!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

piccolo the 4th baby has yellow and black barring going up his underside of tail is he a she or is it too early to tell...he is pied split lutino possibly..mom lutino /dad is pied/pearl split lutino/cinnamon
his pic is earlier in another thread nana cloud 2nd clutch.

also i think in this clutch i have 2 cinnamon babies 1 lutino
thanks


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

how much should a 2 1/2 wk old before fed?frequency meaning
can they be fed every 3hrs or 4?
3x or 4 x a day or still 5 x a day like a 2 wk old
i know 10% body weight of course but frquency is what im wondering i need a refresher please


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

also how long at night can they go for a proper crop drainage?
at 3wks its 12 hrs between last feed and morning feed 
what about at 2 wks and 3 days(almost 3 wks)would you wait?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

well we are down to two babies left
but they seem healthy 
and are BIG piggies
they are 2 cinnamons little sweethearts
will post pics soon


----------

